# A question re"WARNING: attempt to domain_add(xyz) after domainfinalize()"



## mefizto (Jan 20, 2019)

Greetings all,

on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p2, I have received the message in the title for xyz=Bluetooth and netgraph.  The only "advice" I was able to find was from 2011, stating "Just ignore it, everybody does", but the following discussin appears to suggest that this might have some consequences for init.

Any advise?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## Jim WH (May 6, 2021)

I'm seeing the same thing in FreeBSD 13.0 on my Dell laptop.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2021)

It's bluetooth. And yes, you can ignore it, there are no consequences besides the annoying warning during boot.


----------

